# How to put cheat codes in Gta sanandreas for android??



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## justmpm (Dec 23, 2013)

sharanchopra said:


> Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Please don't try to cheat any in app purchases.  Any hacks of in app purchases will be treated as warez under the xda rules.


----------



## JaviMotta98 (Dec 23, 2013)

You need an usb otg cable and a keyboard. Once the keyboard is connected to your phone, type the codes, which are the same from the PC game


----------



## burnO2 (Dec 23, 2013)

justmpm said:


> Please don't try to cheat any in app purchases.  Any hacks of in app purchases will be treated as warez under the xda rules.

Click to collapse



He didn't mean hackicng, just "normal" cheats allowed by Rockstar.



JaviMotta98 said:


> You need an usb otg cable and a keyboard. Once the keyboard is connected to your phone, type the codes, which are the same from the PC game

Click to collapse



No, it's working in Vice City and GTA 3 but not in San Andreas. 

Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## TravisAntonio (Dec 23, 2013)

sharanchopra said:


> Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just tried even the PS2 one and they didn't work.


----------



## edisepic (Dec 24, 2013)

any luck yet. i only like messing around in this game with the ridiculous cheats.


----------



## sanju_143 (Dec 25, 2013)

*still no luck*

i even tried game keyboard..its kind of an key board emulator....but no luck...it used to work in vice city...


----------



## LucasBass (Dec 25, 2013)

Tried using gamekeyboard also but it's not working... I am also searching for a way to use cheats on GTA san andreas for android but no success so far.


----------



## pwave (Dec 25, 2013)

also no luck with a p3 controller and a usb keyboard ...


----------



## Dwnhiller (Dec 25, 2013)

Just dound this havent tried ir yet though.. http://goodprograms.eu/gta-san-andreas-hack-android-ios-unlimited/


----------



## Noisecake (Dec 26, 2013)

^There are lots of these hacks for SA, but there isn't any android cheat app like there was for GTA III and Vice City that I know off

Sent from my GT-I8730 using xda premium


----------



## proletentoaster (Dec 26, 2013)

on my photon q i can control parts of the game with the hardware keyboard, like walking and driving with wasd, f or enter for getting in a car won't work. even when i try to enter a cheat code i have no luck... i read about the game keyboard app, maybe it can solve this.


----------



## rare-guy (Dec 26, 2013)

The beauty of this game is in its cheats. Is there anyone with a proven way of inputting cheats successfully?


----------



## disclaimernotice (Dec 26, 2013)

Cheats don't work for me either. Perhaps rockstar removed the cheat file from the game, if there even is such a thing?

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




Dwnhiller said:


> Just dound this havent tried ir yet though.. http://goodprograms.eu/gta-san-andreas-hack-android-ios-unlimited/

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling, or you're the unscrupulous owner of that website. It's obvious that the hack is fake because this is basically supposed to be a cheat engine/trainer. And that obviously requires root. Even if it doesn't, if most certainly would require a jailbreak on iOS devices. The website says it doesnt, so this smells suspiciously like a fake to me.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




justmpm said:


> Please don't try to cheat any in app purchases.  Any hacks of in app purchases will be treated as warez under the xda rules.

Click to collapse



LOL! I'm guessing you've never played a gta game before. Apart from this mobile iteration of San Andreas, all other gta games on any platform have had cheats built into the game. 99% of players basically ignore the missions and spend most of their time goofing off with cheats. And that's the beauty of the game. You can do anything you want. Now, for some strange reason, rockstar has either removed the cheats or changed the input method of the cheats, so a large portion of the fun has been taken away.


----------



## danteoo7 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Cheats working in gta san andreas for android*

I just watched a video on YouTube where a guy is using cheats in gta sa for android
Link-   http://m.youtube.com/watchv=HGnDxyONA00&desktop_uri=/watch?v=HGnDxyONA00
 But after going to the link in the description cheats are only available for gta 3 and gta vc and in the comments he said he will release the cheats for gta sa very soon.


----------



## samadmalik (Dec 26, 2013)

Try this: droidrevolution.net/2013/12/how-to-apply-cheats-in-gta-san-andreas.html


----------



## jose51197 (Dec 26, 2013)

*no luck here*

gamekeyboard method didnt work here http://www.droidrevolution.net/2013/12/how-to-apply-cheats-in-gta-san-andreas.html
also tried with a ps3 controller(game shows instruction like press r1 to point) and didnt work using ps2 cheats


----------



## Noisecake (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone who can tell me if the San Andreas save game editors work with android saves?
I tried but it doesnt seem to recognize the save file :/

Sent from my GT-I8730 using xda premium


----------



## ktbugzman (Dec 27, 2013)

*not a cheat code but solution*

I've searched and searched but no luck, but I have found a way get unlimited ammo/money/ health...all one needs is a value editing application.
Such as gamecih/gamekiller etc. I used gamekiller app. You simply search for the values you have And edit them...for example ammo. Luanch the game. Then launch gamekiller. For example. If you have a micro smg and your ammunition value is 14/53...then simply add up 14+53...which would give 67...search for that value in gamekiller. Back out of gamekiller and fire off once...your value should now be 66. Search for that in game killer. do this until you have the exact match of your value of ammunition (should only take 2-3 times). After finding your exact value edit it to 999999999..etc. that should give you unlimited ammunition for that weapon and its type. I'm sorry this isn't a cheat code but I've enjoyed the game a little more with it. Hopefully someone will find the cheat codes soon (fingers crossed). In the mean time I hope this helps some of you.


----------



## Benny Alex (Dec 27, 2013)

How you become unlimit health? The health value is not in numbers… 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ktbugzman (Dec 27, 2013)

Benny Alex said:


> How you become unlimit health? The health value is not in numbers…
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well its based out 1-100%...so what I do is get full health. search for 100... Then pick a fight. After a couple punches are thrown go into gamekiller and search for the decreased value. Do this until you find a number that decreases with health. Change to 99999999 etc and wahlaa unlimited health. Hopes this helps. May have to do it a couple times. Same with armor. I'm working on stats now.


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey there. Just following up on this thread. Has there been any movement on the cheat front? I did some more Googling but still didn't find anything. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## danteoo7 (Dec 28, 2013)

*I found cheats for gta san andreas*

I finally found cheats for gta san andreas 
Link- http://gtaforums.com/topic/663125-android-iiivcsa-rel-cleo-android/

Cheats are totally working


----------



## eslingsam (Dec 28, 2013)

danteoo7 said:


> I finally found cheats for gta san andreas
> Link- http://gtaforums.com/topic/663125-android-iiivcsa-rel-cleo-android/
> 
> Cheats are totally working

Click to collapse



dude thanks ! ^_^ works perfect


----------



## mean13 (Dec 28, 2013)

ktbugzman said:


> Well its based out 1-100%...so what I do is get full health. search for 100... Then pick a fight. After a couple punches are thrown go into gamekiller and search for the decreased value. Do this until you find a number that decreases with health. Change to 99999999 etc and wahlaa unlimited health. Hopes this helps. May have to do it a couple times. Same with armor. I'm working on stats now.

Click to collapse



 For unlimited health i used game hacker. you have to do fuzzy search and then loose your health little bit then search for decreased value then again then eat something and search for increased value until you find something like 132.0 my max health is 145.0 so find yours and touch and hold on that value go to edit then save and lock. you are done


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 28, 2013)

Just use the Cleo app for android.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 28, 2013)

Code SyGma said:


> Just use the Cleo app for android.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So is this Cleo thing as hard to use as the page seems? It doesn't really go into a lot of detail about how to use it. I was really hoping for something simpler. So, do we have to wait for Rockstar to add something to the game for cheats to work? It's terribly frustrating that it's something we have to hack up to get to work. It kinda should be built in. As everyone knows it's one of the best things about the GTA series. 

Edit : So I think I've got the jist of this. You touch a certain place on the screen to activate the Cleo app for the cheats, then select the cheats as seen in the video. Are all the cheats there or do you have to compile them yourself? That parts a little confusing. It seems like there are partial instructions on how to do it yourself. 

Edit 2: I tried to install it using the app. Failed. "Game lib patch failed." Maybe it's not compatible with 4.4?



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JHilderbrando (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone able to validate this Cleo apk is legit? Not only working but safe. I'm reluctant to give anything root access without someone doing a teardown or the DEV being known. (Sadly these things are beyond me).

This is the link I found:

http://androbest.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/excgta-san-andreas-android-cheats.html?m=1

The guy seems to be a pirate rather then a DEV which is fine but not who I would expect to provide a solution. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 29, 2013)

JHilderbrando said:


> Anyone able to validate this Cleo apk is legit? Not only working but safe. I'm reluctant to give anything root access without someone doing a teardown or the DEV being known. (Sadly these things are beyond me).
> 
> This is the link I found:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suspect it's probably legit... But it's definitely not ideal. I wish we could just use game keyboard or something. Why would rockstar leave that out? It's one of the main things that increases replay ability of this game. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 29, 2013)

I tried it but it doesn't work

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## barrmulio (Dec 29, 2013)

working fine for me on a N7 2013 w/ 4.4


----------



## KayDe2797 (Dec 29, 2013)

barrmulio said:


> working fine for me on a N7 2013 w/ 4.4

Click to collapse



It didn't worked for me!!! Can u tell me step by step procedure to make it work!!!??


----------



## Tanny_tanmay (Dec 29, 2013)

*I found a way*

I'm not allowed to post links yet 
But there is an app in the play store by the name of  *GTA: San Andreas Cheater*  . its made by *Jenko *
its not free though


----------



## KayDe2797 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tanny_tanmay said:


> I'm not allowed to post links yet
> But there is an app in the play store by the name of  *GTA: San Andreas Cheater*  . its made by *Jenko *
> its not free though

Click to collapse



Plz pm me d download link???


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 29, 2013)

barrmulio said:


> working fine for me on a N7 2013 w/ 4.4

Click to collapse



Can you show me a pick with the files I n the right folder.


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 29, 2013)

I got it to work but it for some reason works some time.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayDe2797 (Dec 29, 2013)

remixkilla said:


> I got it to work but it for some reason works some time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude can u tell me d procedure u applied to make it work !!??


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 29, 2013)

I bet this app works. I don't have my tablet with me to check it but I used Jenkos GTA Vice City Cheater and worked perfectly. Can't wait to try this. We'll worth the $1.99 IMHO. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ishaan. (Dec 29, 2013)

*help!!*



barrmulio said:


> working fine for me on a N7 2013 w/ 4.4

Click to collapse



I have à nexus 72 as well with 4.4.2, but its not working  for me. I'm using GTA sa v1.0.2. Could you please tell me what steps you took? 
Thanx


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a link to a video i made of it workinghttp://youtu.be/-pRaYRZhN74

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




KayDe2797 said:


> Dude can u tell me d procedure u applied to make it work !!??

Click to collapse



 Did you place the files in the right folder?


----------



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 29, 2013)

jcnbama said:


> I bet this app works. I don't have my tablet with me to check it but I used Jenkos GTA Vice City Cheater and worked perfectly. Can't wait to try this. We'll worth the $1.99 IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Confirmed working. I love it. Set it and forget it. Well worth the cost of development. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UchihaKakarot (Dec 30, 2013)

Do u have the apk for it?


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 30, 2013)

Kung Fu monkey said:


> Do u have the apk for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apk for what? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KayDe2797 (Dec 30, 2013)

remixkilla said:


> Here is a link to a video i made of it workinghttp://youtu.be/-pRaYRZhN74
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which files and where to put???


----------



## UchihaKakarot (Dec 30, 2013)

jcnbama said:


> Apk for what?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



GTA sa cheater's apk. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 30, 2013)

KayDe2797 said:


> Which files and where to put???

Click to collapse



The link a couple post from me. Has the files and the apk. It also has a picture and shows you were to place the files.


----------



## UchihaKakarot (Dec 30, 2013)

remixkilla said:


> The link a couple post from me. Has the files and the apk. It also has a picture and shows you were to place the files.

Click to collapse



There is only a youtube link

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 30, 2013)

http://gtaforums.com/topic/663125-android-iiivcsa-rel-cleo-android


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 30, 2013)

Kung Fu monkey said:


> GTA sa cheater's apk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is in the Play Store $1.99 and from a great DEV. Just look it up. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UchihaKakarot (Dec 30, 2013)

http://m.dioapk.store.aptoide.com/app/market/com.jdroid.gtasacheater/3/4631826/GTA: SA Cheater

Download aptoide and open with it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## downlinx (Dec 30, 2013)

Got it to work on nexus 7 2013 4.4.2.  you have to open the scripts/gtasa folder and copy all of the files in there to sdcard/android/data/com.rockstarames.gtasa.  do not open files folder as it will not work there. just place them loose in the location above and it will work for the nexus 7.


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 30, 2013)

downlinx said:


> Got it to work on nexus 7 2013 4.4.2.  you have to open the scripts/gtasa folder and copy all of the files in there to sdcard/android/data/com.rockstarames.gtasa.  do not open files folder as it will not work there. just place them loose in the location above and it will work for the nexus 7.

Click to collapse



This


----------



## downlinx (Dec 30, 2013)

I just wish there was an option to compete level/ school


----------



## KayDe2797 (Dec 30, 2013)

downlinx said:


> I just wish there was an option to compete level/ school

Click to collapse



Yup der is!!! Just start any mission and open Cleo cheat menu!!!
On d first screen look for 'SCREENBYPASS' and then click it!!
Guess what ur mission's complete already!!!!


----------



## downlinx (Dec 30, 2013)

KayDe2797 said:


> Yup der is!!! Just start any mission and open Cleo cheat menu!!!
> On d first screen look for 'SCREENBYPASS' and then click it!!
> Guess what ur mission's complete already!!!!

Click to collapse



awesome, it works on missions, but tried on the flight school and that was a no go.


----------



## vicix8 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Cheats*



JaviMotta98 said:


> You need an usb otg cable and a keyboard. Once the keyboard is connected to your phone, type the codes, which are the same from the PC game

Click to collapse



My phone doesn't support OTG, does it mean that I can't cheat?


----------



## nathlynn22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok Jenkos app is cool. But I'm looking for like flying cars etc aswell


----------



## jenkinson6a (Dec 30, 2013)

Kung Fu monkey said:


> http://m.dioapk.store.aptoide.com/ap...20SA Cheater
> 
> Download aptoide and open with it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The aptoide apps doesn't seem to work on my phone but if it is providing the app for free then it is 100% not a legit copy as I (the developer) have never submitted it to anywhere other than the Play Store.

The link to the genuine app is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jdroid.gtasacheater
The app does the save hacks previously mentioned for you.


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 30, 2013)

jenkinson6a said:


> The aptoide apps doesn't seem to work on my phone but if it is providing the app for free then it is 100% not a legit copy as I (the developer) have never submitted it to anywhere other than the Play Store.
> 
> The link to the genuine app is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jdroid.gtasacheater
> The app does the save hacks previously mentioned for you.

Click to collapse



And I think that's considered Warez. Which If it is then it's against XDA Forum rules. Just saying... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ridakludba (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes that's 100% warez you have sources in aptoides where you be able to download pirated apps, but I think that I will buy this app so I have It always with the updates everywhere and its nice  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 30, 2013)

ridakludba said:


> Yes that's 100% warez you have sources in aptoides where you be able to download pirated apps, but I think that I will buy this app so I have It always with the updates everywhere and its nice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I think that's a great idea. I'm sure he will build a variety of cheats into the app. Cheats is what makes GTA series replayable.. Otherwise would be boring after the story is done.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ridakludba (Dec 30, 2013)

jcnbama said:


> Yeah I think that's a great idea. I'm sure he will build a variety of cheats into the app. Cheats is what makes GTA series replayable.. Otherwise would be boring after the story is done..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I cannot wait to have more cheats, I will give it a try tomorrow and then waiting on the next update to have more cheats to have more fun. What I can say happy gaming . I find it strange that Rockstar has remove the feature that you can use cheat with a keyboard  by the way there are always solutions  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenkinson6a (Dec 31, 2013)

Updates may take a little longer than expected. Without any warning my Developer account has just been suspended.



> REASON FOR TERMINATION: Prior violations of the Content Policy and Developer Distribution Agreement

Click to collapse



The only prior violation I had was a copyright violation against my gta3 modder app but on review it was deemed to be fine and reinstated so I shouldn't really have any previous violations.

Not even a mention of what the issue is this time. Filed an appeal so will just have to wait and see.


----------



## KayDe2797 (Dec 31, 2013)

jenkinson6a said:


> Updates may take a little longer than expected. Without any warning my Developer account has just been suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhh....that's f9 dude!!! It happens!!!


----------



## secondskin (Dec 31, 2013)

jenkinson6a said:


> Updates may take a little longer than expected. Without any warning my Developer account has just been suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you provide us with another way to get your apps until the Playstore issue is fixed? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcnbama (Dec 31, 2013)

secondskin said:


> Can you provide us with another way to get your apps until the Playstore issue is fixed?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a great question. Especially those of us that already bought the paid app expecting updates... :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nathlynn22 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've got Jenkos app which is Ok looking forward to the updates but going to have to wait by the looks of it. I'm also using that cleo script which is great so much on there its great. Hold middle and bottom of screen and you can cycle through every car in game as they show up on screen and spawn it. Or spawn a jetpack. Always have a parachute. Auto complete missions. Police ignore you. All cars are good. All cars are s... The choices are pretty awesome.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 31, 2013)

nathlynn22 said:


> I've got Jenkos app which is Ok looking forward to the updates but going to have to wait by the looks of it. I'm also using that cleo script which is great so much on there its great. Hold middle and bottom of screen and you can cycle through every car in game as they show up on screen and spawn it. Or spawn a jetpack. Always have a parachute. Auto complete missions. Police ignore you. All cars are good. All cars are s... The choices are pretty awesome.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With the Cleo script what does all cars do? I have tried it and nothing happens.


----------



## nathlynn22 (Dec 31, 2013)

remixkilla said:


> With the Cleo script what does all cars do? I have tried it and nothing happens.

Click to collapse



All I did was download cleo. Didn't bother editing any. And copied the gtasa scripts to android/data/com.rockstargames.gtasa. Opened the apk for cleo installed gtasa file. Then open gta sa game. Load your game. Then hold top centre and bottom centre of screen until pop up menu comes up can take a few times. It seems abit hit and miss. And for cars hold middle center and bottom centre and a car should pop up and tap right or left to change car and the tap centre to pick car. Give it a try.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 31, 2013)

nathlynn22 said:


> All I did was download cleo. Didn't bother editing any. And copied the gtasa scripts to android/data/com.rockstargames.gtasa. Opened the apk for cleo installed gtasa file. Then open gta sa game. Load your game. Then hold top centre and bottom centre of screen until pop up menu comes up can take a few times. It seems abit hit and miss. And for cars hold middle center and bottom centre and a car should pop up and tap right or left to change car and the tap centre to pick car. Give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not what I am asking. I am asking what does the all cars cheat supposed to do?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathlynn22 (Dec 31, 2013)

remixkilla said:


> That's not what I am asking. I am asking what does the all cars cheat supposed to do?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh sorry I explained how to do it and what it does but Ok. So you press middle centre and bottom centre then it brings up a car you can tap left or right and choose what ever car in the car to spawn so pretty simple.....?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## remixkilla (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

Anybody experience any freezes. I don't know why but all of a sudden the game freezes from time to time. This never usually happens.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eBandit078 (Jan 1, 2014)

jenkinson6a said:


> Updates may take a little longer than expected. Without any warning my Developer account has just been suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is BS. 1star review coming for GTA SA for leaving reg. cheats out then probably causing this. You have a website. I have your app (glad I purchased it already) but if I unroot update to 4.4 reroot then I'll loose it maybe. Dont know how to backup the entire apk.

Start your own site and sell it. I'll push your URL out to all I know. Setup to take PP as payment. But not sure how install would work cause if you sold an apk download alone it might get pirated faster.

If start any petition I'll sign for sure, anything I can do to help I will, love your app couldn't wait for more updates.


----------



## jenkinson6a (Jan 2, 2014)

eBandit078 said:


> That is BS. 1star review coming for GTA SA for leaving reg. cheats out then probably causing this. You have a website. I have your app (glad I purchased it already) but if I unroot update to 4.4 reroot then I'll loose it maybe. Dont know how to backup the entire apk.
> 
> Start your own site and sell it. I'll push your URL out to all I know. Setup to take PP as payment. But not sure how install would work cause if you sold an apk download alone it might get pirated faster.
> 
> If start any petition I'll sign for sure, anything I can do to help I will, love your app couldn't wait for more updates.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support. Google have now reinstated my account and the apps should be back online shortly. Seems very unfair that an account can be terminated like this without any prior warning.


----------



## eBandit078 (Jan 2, 2014)

jenkinson6a said:


> Thanks for the support. Google have now reinstated my account and the apps should be back online shortly. Seems very unfair that an account can be terminated like this without any prior warning.

Click to collapse




Yeah and you updated it, thanks. Buy the cheater app people dev did great job and updates it. Love this app, no wonder all 5 star reviews.


----------



## jcnbama (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey just a quick question. I know this is slightly off topic but using a PS3 controller with Six Axis app. Does anyone know how to call / recruits fellow gang members? What button do you use? Maybe I just can't do that yet.. I thought got a message that said I could now run a two man gang. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jenkinson6a (Jan 2, 2014)

eBandit078 said:


> Yeah and you updated it, thanks. Buy the cheater app people dev did great job and updates it. Love this app, no wonder all 5 star reviews.
> 
> Can you cheat flight time or must u not be lazy and fly 30 minutes to get license to fly cool planes? I tried GMD speed time app but game must not use device clock. No success with game hacker on flight time yet either. Git a save file airports open bridges unlocked but only like 39% complete and can't buy all houses nor fly best planes yet. I prefer sandbox play myself, some missions ok but...

Click to collapse



I'll put setting flight skill level in the next update.


----------



## eBandit078 (Jan 2, 2014)

jenkinson6a said:


> I'll put setting flight skill level in the next update.

Click to collapse



I got it finally by doing pilot school, but sure others like. Anyway not die when car blows up or plane, cause on GTA vc I could jump out rolling on SA I have to stop and can't get out in time if getting fired at a bunch. Make cars more armored, lol.

Respect don't seem to work.

Jetpack cheat or is it even in android? Keep getting killed getting a military hummer cause they blow vehicle up before I can get out since idiots at Rockstar made it so you need to stop before jumping out a vehicle, so can add that to spawn list too. .

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

Anybody experience any freezes. I don't know why but all of a sudden the game freezes from time to time. This never usually happens.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Rarely but I just close the resume and fine.


----------



## remixkilla (Jan 4, 2014)

The Cleo cheat has been updated!


----------



## nathlynn22 (Jan 4, 2014)

eBandit078 said:


> I got it finally by doing pilot school, but sure others like. Anyway not die when car blows up or plane, cause on GTA vc I could jump out rolling on SA I have to stop and can't get out in time if getting fired at a bunch. Make cars more armored, lol.
> 
> Respect don't seem to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rarely but I just close the resume and fine.[/QUOTE]

There is a jetpack and cleo cheat script does it 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




remixkilla said:


> The Cleo cheat has been updated!

Click to collapse



And what were the updates? 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## remixkilla (Jan 4, 2014)

nathlynn22 said:


> Rarely but I just close the resume and fine.

Click to collapse



There is a jetpack and cleo cheat script does it 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------



And what were the updates? 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

More cheats and the cheat menu can now be accessed by the menu key.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathlynn22 (Jan 4, 2014)

remixkilla said:


> There is a jetpack and cleo cheat script does it
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More cheats and the cheat menu can now be accessed by the menu key.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Don't think I have a menu button on my Xperia z ultra so that's a bummer but what cheats? We talking flying cars?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## remixkilla (Jan 4, 2014)

nathlynn22 said:


> More cheats and the cheat menu can now be accessed by the menu key.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't think I have a menu button on my Xperia z ultra so that's a bummer but what cheats? We talking flying cars?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Yes flying cars. Do you have soft keys? If yes use gravity box and enable menu key always on. That's what I did

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eBandit078 (Jan 5, 2014)

SA Cheater app might not apply health cheat if health has been upgraded higher, why does any little fall reduce health?


----------



## mikekethens (Jan 5, 2014)

eBandit078 said:


> SA Cheater app might not apply health cheat if health has been upgraded higher, why does any little fall reduce health?

Click to collapse



 it has infinite health


----------



## nathlynn22 (Jan 5, 2014)

remixkilla said:


> Don't think I have a menu button on my Xperia z ultra so that's a bummer but what cheats? We talking flying cars?
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes flying cars. Do you have soft keys? If yes use gravity box and enable menu key always on. That's what I did

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Can you upload that new cleo as it's only downloadable to Pc and don't have my Pc atm? Thanks

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondskin (Jan 5, 2014)

You can definitely download it directly to your phone but you may need to try a different browser.  For example Firefox.  I use Firefox for all my downloads but not much as a browser.  

I did this with my Nexus 7 without issues.  The use a free app called Androzip from the playstore to unzip it.  The official link for the Cleo download page is here: 

http://www.dev-c.com/misc/cleo-android/

And the page is this with info is here: 
http://gtaforums.com/topic/663125-android-iiivcsa-rel-cleo-android/ 

Hopefully this will help anyone else looking for Cleo.  

By the way for anyone having trouble activating Cleo I find that if I hold my thumb at the bottom center of the screen and position my index finger close to the top and then slide it up farther the app activates without much effort. 



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathlynn22 (Jan 5, 2014)

secondskin said:


> Can you upload that new cleo as it's only downloadable to Pc and don't have my Pc atm? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can definitely download it directly to your phone but you may need to try a different browser.  For example Firefox.  I use Firefox for all my downloads but not much as a browser.  

I did this with my Nexus 7 without issues.  The use a free app called Androzip from the playstore to unzip it.  The official link for the Cleo download page is here: 

http://www.dev-c.com/misc/cleo-android/

And the page is this with info is here: 
http://gtaforums.com/topic/663125-android-iiivcsa-rel-cleo-android/ 

Hopefully this will help anyone else looking for Cleo.  

By the way for anyone having trouble activating Cleo I find that if I hold my thumb at the bottom center of the screen and position my index finger close to the top and then slide it up farther the app activates without much effort. 



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Ok I'll try that but no apart from that I'm quite Ok with how to find it though that's why I noticed it said use Pc to download on actual download page but thanks and I use ez file explorer all the time now 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekethens (Jan 5, 2014)

don't you need to be rooted to use cleo?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondskin (Jan 5, 2014)

mikekethens said:


> don't you need to be rooted to use cleo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yes you do.  

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## eBandit078 (Jan 5, 2014)

jenkinson6a said:


> I'll put setting flight skill level in the next update.

Click to collapse



Please make so we do this cheat at old airstrip were pilot school is, has big garage and Andromeda would be great there blows up try take off big plane at cjs.  Thanks.

Need spawn boats somewhere, spawn planes maybe anything at old airstrip and health cheat might not be right. If have 150 health after cheat it is flashing then save it isn't but its down a little. Falls hurt or kill you, if you blow up and die in a vehicle then start at hospital armor gone but other cheats ok, then health goes down from bullets so I wonder if armor is all working to protect and my health cheat never worked?.


----------



## nathlynn22 (Jan 21, 2014)

secondskin said:


> You can definitely download it directly to your phone but you may need to try a different browser.  For example Firefox.  I use Firefox for all my downloads but not much as a browser.
> 
> I did this with my Nexus 7 without issues.  The use a free app called Androzip from the playstore to unzip it.  The official link for the Cleo download page is here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't even get the new cheats to work all I have done is add the new scripts but keeps on saying no such cheat? Any ideas this is with flying cars superpunch and highjump

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondskin (Jan 21, 2014)

nathlynn22 said:


> I can't even get the new cheats to work all I have done is add the new scripts but keeps on saying no such cheat? Any ideas this is with flying cars superpunch and highjump
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling Cleo apk and reinstalling.  Also delete all the scripts from the android-data folder and then re-add them.  

This is what I had to do because after the Cleo was updated it was working properly for me either so I just unstalled and reinstalled everything.  

I can verify that superpunch and flying cars do work. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossvxm (Feb 13, 2014)

*Has anyone tried this???*

Sorry if this is already somewhere on this thread already, but how about this app? Its pretty simple for the newbies, but its limited to unlimited ammo, health, armor, money and different weapon sets. It also includes some vehicle cheats. Very simple to use and instructions are always the first thing you see. One other nice thing is that it doesn't modify your progress. I found it lingering on a YouTube video if I'm not mistaking.


----------



## andsa (Feb 18, 2014)

danteoo7 said:


> I finally found cheats for gta san andreas
> Link- http://gtaforums.com/topic/663125-android-iiivcsa-rel-cleo-android/
> 
> Cheats are totally working

Click to collapse



To bad i wont root my nvidia shield just for that. (too many bad experiences with rooting) Plus android isnt like with ios where you can just restore with a click and then everything will be back to normal


----------



## motoelliot (Feb 18, 2014)

Crossvxm said:


> Sorry if this is already somewhere on this thread already, but how about this app? Its pretty simple for the newbies, but its limited to unlimited ammo, health, armor, money and different weapon sets. It also includes some vehicle cheats. Very simple to use and instructions are always the first thing you see. One other nice thing is that it doesn't modify your progress. I found it lingering on a YouTube video if I'm not mistaking.

Click to collapse



This Is warez. A paid app. Not cool.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossvxm (Feb 18, 2014)

motoelliot said:


> This Is warez. A paid app. Not cool.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whoa so technically I just stole...
I found it AFTER I looked up cheats on Google Play, so it must have came out around the same time.
That explains why I couldn't find its source anywhere. I'll be responsible and take it off. Thanks for
letting me know.


----------



## android yoyash (Feb 20, 2014)

Install gamepad.activate keyboard using volume keys while playing and enter cheat codes.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andsa (Feb 20, 2014)

android yoyash said:


> Install gamepad.activate keyboard using volume keys while playing and enter cheat codes.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That doesnt work on san andreas. I downloaded it, and did as the instructions said, and nothing happened ingame. The keyboard didnt activate.


----------



## armp30 (Feb 20, 2014)

*cheat your self*

instal & open fx file manager(with root plugin) go to this path (root not sd card)/data/data/(find your app folder)/Shared_prefs
there is a .xml file that has game values edit that file its done you hack the game somhow
before editing this file from settings mount read/write
idont know this works on gta or not but try this and tell the results


----------



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## eyatri (Feb 21, 2014)

burnO2 said:


> He didn't mean hackicng, just "normal" cheats allowed by Rockstar.
> 
> 
> No, it's working in Vice City and GTA 3 but not in San Andreas.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use this as a cheat....


----------



## andsa (Feb 24, 2014)

justmpm said:


> Please don't try to cheat any in app purchases.  Any hacks of in app purchases will be treated as warez under the xda rules.

Click to collapse



Does the san andreas for android even have in app purchases? Cause i have yet to find that 

But back to topic:

Is there any way i can use a hex editor to modify the savegame for money and increase health?


----------



## moo896 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Cleo*



andsa said:


> Does the san andreas for android even have in app purchases? Cause i have yet to find that
> 
> But back to topic:
> 
> Is there any way i can use a hex editor to modify the savegame for money and increase health?

Click to collapse



You can use cleo to add money, max out health and armor etc, All it requires is a root and *some* knowledge.


----------



## andsa (Feb 26, 2014)

moo896 said:


> You can use cleo to add money, max out health and armor etc, All it requires is a root and *some* knowledge.

Click to collapse



Darn, was afraid of that. (hate rooting my devices)


----------



## moparfreak426 (Feb 26, 2014)

I need to get san andreas for android. It was great on ps2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## moo896 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Cleo*



andsa said:


> Darn, was afraid of that. (hate rooting my devices)

Click to collapse



There is a way to do it without root but it is more complex.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## andsa (Feb 28, 2014)

moo896 said:


> There is a way to do it without root but it is more complex.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




I take that as a no.

Just to bad the game cannot even get mods like other characters and texture packs and better cars like you can with the pc release.
The game will just re download the gamedata as soon as a change has been made.


----------



## android yoyash (Feb 28, 2014)

There is just download a virtual keyboard. Like gamepad it can be activated by a volume rocker.there are a lot of cheat codes on net.type them.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## remixkilla (Mar 2, 2014)

android yoyash said:


> There is just download a virtual keyboard. Like gamepad it can be activated by a volume rocker.there are a lot of cheat codes on net.type them.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't listen to this guy that will not work like the other games!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plehai (Apr 13, 2014)

moo896 said:


> There is a way to do it without root but it is more complex.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## hipertofia (Apr 13, 2014)

Plehai said:


> How?

Click to collapse



Anybody?


----------



## Kirkymole (Apr 21, 2014)

*A working cheat app.*

Use this app, it works perfectly for me. Hard to get your head round at first but follow the in app instructions and it is as good as the PC cheats. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jdroid.gtasacheater


----------



## mikekethens (Apr 22, 2014)

no it is not cleo vs cheater app um ding ding ding cleo wins by a long shot

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## <Android-NOOB> (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome  !!!!:good:


----------



## chahalarshpreetsingh (Nov 17, 2014)

*Gta san andreas v1.06 apk+data + cheats [modern cars mod]*

url----goo.gl/kriqk1

Gta san andreas v1.06 apk+data + cheats [modern cars mod]


----------



## pranavpalliyil (Dec 31, 2014)

*GTA San Andreas*

If u need to use cheats in the game use game keyboad


----------



## pranavpalliyil (Mar 13, 2015)

pranavpalliyil said:


> If u need to use cheats in the game use game keyboad

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## kashyapawan (Apr 7, 2015)

pranavpalliyil said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



There is no way to cheat in GTA sa through keyboard. You must have been rooted to enter cheat through Cleo Sa app. A another way is GTA SA Cheater without root method. Through second method you have to save game by entering CJ house then leave game and open cheater app to enter cheat.


----------



## stevedaman (Jun 1, 2015)

If ur still interested or anything I still can help go to googet play store and download a app called j cheater  gta sanandreas and if you can't but it download it apk typeople in download j cheater apk


----------



## Lakshmanks (Jul 20, 2015)

*(https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TpIrfXK46uw) follow this link and see that video*



justmpm said:


> Please don't try to cheat any in app purchases.  Any hacks of in app purchases will be treated as warez under the xda rules.

Click to collapse






Bro pls follow the link given above

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




sharanchopra said:


> Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Follow the link give above and follow the instructions in that video


----------



## sharanchopra (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meliodas23 (Aug 2, 2015)

Its possible to cheat gta sa android

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

I have created a  new fb group but its not quite active because its my first group,I have created it yesterday and my neighbor's wifi is not stable and very slow....

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Join my close fb group    GTA SA FOR NON ROOTED ANDROID CHEAT


----------



## Dr.Varun5179 (Aug 2, 2015)

This forum is a developers forum and for those who need help with android. I don't think it is meant for discussing cheat codes.

Apologies but just needed to inform.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zfbbb (Feb 20, 2016)

*game save*

find a 100% game  save  and a tutorial and it will work 
all the house ,loads of money and it was very easy if you find a good tutorial.
"GTA SA(Android) 100% Game Save" search on youtube for tutorial and game save
surprisingly easy


----------



## agentfusion (Oct 4, 2016)

​


justmpm said:


> Please don't try to cheat any in app purchases.  Any hacks of in app purchases will be treated as warez under the xda rules.

Click to collapse



ok, I know this is some serious thread necro, but this is absolutely ridiculous.  OP was asking how to input the cheat codes that are PART of the game, programmed in, and totally legitimate.  they're not asking for a way to get in-app purchases for free or use a memory editor hack or anything like that.  

the only reason i'm replying to such an old thread is because I had the same question as OP and this is the very first result on a google search, and I didn't want someone else looking for the same information to get the wrong impression from a post from a moderator that they're doing something wrong by wanting to use cheat codes that are part of the game and were released BY rockstar in various GTA:SA guides.


----------



## damponting44 (Oct 5, 2016)

Description -

       1. Install Gamekeyboard
       2.After install Gamekeyboard open and exit it
       3.Open GTA and open Gamekeyboard from RECENT APPS
       4.Now Game going on with Gamekeyboard
       5.Press last option and keyboard will coming,now you can enter your cheats.


----------



## Varun Pratap Mehta (Feb 26, 2017)

*How to put cheats*

If i put cheats with the help of keyboard in gta san andreas in windows 10, it requires any special apk or mod....


----------



## Toka97 (Mar 7, 2017)

You can try to download this GTA 5 mod(http://apkplaygame.com/action/gta-5-android) which has also cheats enabled, just drag two fingers on screen from top to bottom to see cheat menu


----------



## Aleks gjini (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey.. today I downloaded the gta sanandreas game and I want to put the cheat codes in the game so please some body tell how to put cheat codes in gta sanandreas..


----------



## zelendel (Jan 28, 2018)

It's amazing how lazy people have become. If you need cheat codes then you might want to try an easier game.


----------



## Kuya TanTan (May 8, 2018)

I have a cheat on GTA SA. I use GTA SA CHEATER THAT IS DOWNLOADABLE ON PLAYSTORE I THINK.  but only has limited cheats


----------



## flairepathos.info (Sep 28, 2022)

burnO2 said:


> He didn't mean hackicng, just "normal" cheats allowed by Rockstar.
> 
> 
> No, it's working in Vice City and GTA 3 but not in San Andreas.
> ...

Click to collapse


_{Mod edit} _or look in the code of the apk
There may be something


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 29, 2022)

flairepathos.info said:


> _{Mod edit} _or look in the code of the apk
> There may be something

Click to collapse


@flairepathos.info I've edited your above post!

On this private platform, please never seek for or try to provide guidance or help in case of issues with warez, never discuss or propagate its use, never describe ways in which warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained or used.

XDA Forum Rules (excerpt):


> ...
> *6. Do not post or request warez.*
> 
> If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, then pay for it. We do not accept warez nor do we permit members to request, post, promote or describe ways in which warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained or used. This is a site of developers, i.e. the sort of people who create such software. When you cheat a software developer, you cheat us as a community.
> ...

Click to collapse



Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------

